# Mega Evolution Ideas?



## Beleated_Media (Sep 13, 2014)

AGH THE HYPE TRAIN IS IN MOTION. ORAS IS HAPPENING SOON, AND THE MEGAS LOOK AWESOME SO FAR! Although we have seen some ridiculous megas such as slowbro. What do you guys think will be the next evo?


----------



## Cress (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't know how many times I've said this, but Mega Milotic.
Boost the already crazy high Special Defense stat, it will be like Mega Aggron but in Special Defense instead of Defense.

If I had to chose another one... Mega Manaphy. If you've battled my Manaphy, you'd understand why.


----------



## Flop (Sep 14, 2014)

Mega Rampardos.


----------



## Jake (Sep 14, 2014)

I really want mega togekiss


----------



## Zuko (Sep 14, 2014)

Predicting- Milotic, Shiftry, Torkoal, Dusknoir. Seviper and Zangoose.

Wants- Luxray, Togekiss, Yanmega, Swellow, Girafarig.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and I predict the Johto Starters.


----------



## dollydaydream (Sep 14, 2014)

Mega-nintales.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 14, 2014)

I need mega Snorlax!


----------



## Moosenhagen (Sep 14, 2014)

Mega Gyrados or a Mega Pyroar, both would be awesome!


----------



## Pearls (Sep 14, 2014)

Mega Luxray. I need a mega Luxray.


----------



## Moosenhagen (Sep 14, 2014)

Or a Mega Legendary! that would be AMAZING!


----------



## Zuko (Sep 14, 2014)

Moosenhagen said:


> *Mega Gyrados* or a Mega Pyroar, both would be awesome!



Did you never play X and Y or something...?


----------



## Jake (Sep 14, 2014)

Moosenhagen said:


> Mega Gyrados or a Mega Pyroar, both would be awesome!





Moosenhagen said:


> Or a Mega Legendary! that would be AMAZING!



We have Gyarados, and Mewtwo as megas....

Also Groudon and Kyogre have "megas" (even though they're Primal Reversions, they've been called a "special type of mega evolution")


----------



## Murray (Sep 14, 2014)

i want mega shroomish pls reggie


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 14, 2014)

Mega Delcatty

Everyone forgot about Delcatty...


----------



## oath2order (Sep 14, 2014)

Mega Miltank


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 14, 2014)

Mega Mightyena

Becomes fire/dark type

Because I want a flaming wolf


----------



## Byngo (Sep 14, 2014)

Solrock and Lunatone are my favorite Pok?mon, but I highly doubt they'd ever get mega evolutions. ;_;


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 14, 2014)

empoleon
Milotic
Roserade


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 14, 2014)

Mega Zangoose, with 50% more claws.
I'd love to see a Mega Lugia though.



Jake. said:


> We have Gyarados, and Mewtwo as megas....
> 
> Also Groudon and Kyogre have "megas" (even though they're Primal Reversions, they've been called a "special type of mega evolution")


And Diancie.


----------



## dragonair (Sep 14, 2014)

mega-klefki.
just make it look like a janitor's key-ring with 50 million keys and no future.


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 14, 2014)

Mega:
Lapras
Stunfisk
Heliolisk
Bellossom
Politoed
Breloom


Please


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 14, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> Mega Mightyena
> 
> Becomes fire/dark type
> 
> Because I want a flaming wolf


Houndoom
^Who also got a mega


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 14, 2014)

Mega Hydreigon? Why not nintendo?


----------



## Jake (Sep 15, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Houndoom
> ^Who also got a mega



I definately would not call houndoom a 'flaming wolf'...

just because its fire/dark doesn't mean its a flaming wolf.

i think he means he wants a pokemon looking something like this


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 15, 2014)

Jake. said:


> I definately would not call houndoom a 'flaming wolf'...
> 
> just because its fire/dark doesn't mean its a flaming wolf.
> 
> i think he means he wants a pokemon looking something like this


Mega Zoroark would be cool. But even then none of those are flaming wolves.

Houndoom is a dog.
Mightyena is a hyena.
Zoroark is a fox.

And now comes the part where you realize there's no wolf Pokemon.


----------



## n64king (Sep 15, 2014)

Mega Starmie pls


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 15, 2014)

Jake. said:


> I definately would not call houndoom a 'flaming wolf'...
> 
> just because its fire/dark doesn't mean its a flaming wolf.
> 
> i think he means he wants a pokemon looking something like this



Yessssssss! So cute :3


----------



## Jake (Sep 15, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Mega Zoroark would be cool. But even then none of those are flaming wolves.
> 
> Houndoom is a dog.
> Mightyena is a hyena.
> ...



Doesn't really matter to me tbh, I've always considered Poochyena and Mightyena as wolf/hyena crossovers, so they settle the score as wolf pokemon for me


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 15, 2014)

Mega typhlosion.


----------



## MayorSaki (Sep 15, 2014)

Megas of Johto starters would be pretty cool. Also Mega Pachirisu would be awesome X3


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 15, 2014)

Ok, mega eeveelutions are going to be a thing, they are super popular and I feel will be an event that runs for 9 weeks straight. Or everyone gets one mystery gift with one stone and you can trade with friends to get the others.


----------



## Manazran (Sep 15, 2014)

MayorSaki said:


> Megas of Johto starters would be pretty cool. Also Mega Pachirisu would be awesome X3



Wonders if that came from the World Championships Masters Finals...

Anyways,waiting for me Mega Flygon.Boost its attack and speed and maybe either give it Sand Rush or Sand Force.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 15, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> Mega Mightyena
> 
> Becomes fire/dark type
> 
> Because I want a flaming wolf



Mega houndoom already is a thing


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 15, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Mega houndoom already is a thing


But he's based on a Doberman...

I'd love to see megas of all starters, especially Serperior. Also, the novelty Pokemon like Dunsparce and Stunfisk. It'd be silly and probably still not very useful, but I'd like to see it regardless.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 15, 2014)

Wanna know what would be awesome?

MEGA FORRETHORN


----------



## Flop (Sep 15, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Wanna know what would be awesome?
> 
> MEGA FORRETHORN


Ferrothorn?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 15, 2014)

Flop said:


> Ferrothorn?



Ya that XD


----------



## katsuragi (Sep 16, 2014)

mega eeveelutions PLEASE


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 16, 2014)

katsuragi said:


> mega eeveelutions PLEASE



Mega espeon would be cool


----------



## Ashtot (Sep 16, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> And now comes the part where you realize there's no wolf Pokemon.



Yes there is we have Squirtle.


----------



## Manazran (Sep 16, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> Yes there is we have Squirtle.



Uh,that's a turtle.

(I know that you are potentiallly joking BTW)


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 16, 2014)

I wish Raichu had a Mega....but it's not Pikachu....


----------



## Flop (Sep 16, 2014)

Mega DIALGA


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 17, 2014)

MEGA STEELIX!!!


----------



## Cory (Sep 17, 2014)

MEGA FERROTHORN


----------



## Gideon (Sep 17, 2014)

Some were mentioned previously that I think were cool (such as Seviper and Zangoose), but I think a Mega Wailord would be really neat.


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 17, 2014)

Gideon said:


> Some were mentioned previously that I think were cool (such as Seviper and Zangoose), but I think a Mega Wailord would be really neat.


Hot Mega Wailord on Skitty Action.


----------



## Cory (Sep 17, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Hot Mega Wailord on Skitty Action.



10/10 I approve


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 17, 2014)

Mega Magikarp


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 17, 2014)

Cory said:


> 10/10 I approve



11/10 I approve as well.


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 17, 2014)

Flop said:


> Mega DIALGA


MEGA PALKIA IS SUPERIOR
But yeah, Megas for Palkia and Dialga would be cool
(My first game was pearl, I really like palkia)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 17, 2014)

Mega Dragonite. Just.. because.

Mega espeon.


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 17, 2014)

MEGA PIPLUP
MEGA BIDOOF
MEGA KIRBY (I honestly dont like when people say kirby is a pokemon but i needed a joke so)


----------



## Flop (Sep 17, 2014)

Let's get things straight first. 

We need a Dragon type Eevee before any Eeveelutions get Mega Evolutions.


----------



## Greninja (Sep 17, 2014)

Moosenhagen said:


> Mega Gyrados or a Mega Pyroar, both would be awesome!



Umm there already is a mega gyarados


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 17, 2014)

*BIDOOF MEGA CONFIRMED*


----------



## Cress (Sep 17, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> *BIDOOF MEGA CONFIRMED*



What even...


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 17, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> What even...



Its called logic my friend... Logic


----------



## Cress (Sep 17, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Its called logic my friend... Logic



No it's called taking parts of every legendary then putting a Bidoof's head on it.


----------



## Carlee (Sep 17, 2014)

I really want a Mega Mightyena.


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 17, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> No it's called taking parts of every legendary then putting a Bidoof's head on it.



_Almost_ all the legendaries.
And i actually want a mega bidoof. or bibarel. Just imagine it. That would be awesome


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 19, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> _Almost_ all the legendaries.
> And i actually want a mega bidoof. or bibarel. Just imagine it. That would be awesome



With the buck teeth growing all over it. Kinda like houndooms

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> No it's called taking parts of every legendary then putting a Bidoof's head on it.



AKA LOGICAL


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

I want a mega magicarp.

Who doesn't?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

Sparro said:


> I want a mega magicarp.
> 
> Who doesn't?



I want mega Machamp.
Magicarp


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 20, 2014)

Mega pikachu


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

Mega GRENINJA


----------



## Greninja (Sep 20, 2014)

Sparro said:


> I want a mega magicarp.
> 
> Who doesn't?



It's Magikarp and I won't want one


----------



## Drake789 (Sep 20, 2014)

Really hoping there is a mega ludicolo and mega shiftry in alpha sapphire/omega ruby. If they don't make megas for those 2 I will be pretty upset cause they definitely deserve to have mega's. I'd also like to see a mega militia this next game as Nilotic is already way strong so giving it another boost would make it a water type to fear, and then it could give mega garydos a run for it's money B)


----------



## Tom_Nooks_Party_Pants (Sep 20, 2014)

Mega Evolve Hitmonchan into Mike Tyson and Hitmonlee into Bruce Lee looking pokemon.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

Tom_Nooks_Party_Pants said:


> Mega Evolve Hitmonchan into Mike Tyson and Hitmonlee into Bruce Lee looking pokemon.


My god...
TEH EPICNESS
What about Chuck Norris


----------

